# 'cpu Is Unworkable Or Has Been Changed, Please Recheck-cpu Soft Menu'



## maio513 (Jun 26, 2003)

I am using an Abit WB6 Motherboard and the computer would not boot.
I keep on getting the error message: CPU IS UNWORKABLE OR HAS BEEN CHANGED, PLEASE RECHECK-CPU SOFT MENU

Checked the Soft Menu II and tried to use the Optimized Settings. Unfortunately, it did not work. Tried several times and it still would not work. The PC still won't boot.
It seems that it could not detect the hard drive.

The Current Soft Menu settings are as follows:

CPU NAME IS  INTEL PENTIUM III 366 E MHZ
+ - CPU OPERATING SPEED IS 266 (66)
+ - ETX. CLOCK (PCI) 66MZH (2:3:1)
+ - MULTIPLIER FACTOR X4
+ - L2 CACHE LATENCY DEFAULT
+ - SPEED ERROR HOLD DISABLED
+ - SPEED ERROR HOLD DISABLED
+ - CPU POWER SUPPLY CPU DEFAULT
+ - CORE VOLTAGE 1.65V
+ - SPEED SPECTRUM DISABLED


01/10/2001-1810-1083627HF-6A69MA1DC-WX 

We couldn't figure out why the CPU cannot detect the hard drives.
Did not change anything in the BIOS because it might cause more trouble.

Tried searching for solutions through google and through ABIT forums but we could not find anything. 

Please help me. I could not figure out what's wrong.

Thanks. I'll be waiting for your soonest response.


----------



## beepers (May 14, 2003)

see this thread
http://forums.techguy.org/t136457/s.html


----------



## maio513 (Jun 26, 2003)

I already tried it but nothing happend. I still got the same error message. Thanks anyway...


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy there maio513...

Can you post what CPU you are supposed to have ?



> CPU NAME IS INTEL PENTIUM III 366 E MHZ
> + - CPU OPERATING SPEED IS 266 (66)
> + - ETX. CLOCK (PCI) 66MZH (2:3:1)
> + - MULTIPLIER FACTOR X4


I've never seen a PIII 366 ( I think the PIII's started @ around 700 MHZ )...


----------



## maio513 (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks for your reply. Anyway, whatever's posted there is what's written on the soft menu. I think the Pc has gone nuts. I'll have to check again later just to make sure. =)


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Hey...no doubt...it could have gone nuts...

Which to me...would suggest a bad CMOS battery, you could try and replace it, then reset the CMOS, and see what happens...

Still would like to know what the CPU is supposed to be...


----------



## mkw1mkw1 (Jun 29, 2003)

Getting same "unworkable" message - suspected battery..... we know how to replace the battery, but we don't know how to "RESET CMOS" as you suggested. Don't really use computer a lot, suspect that is reason for battery going bad? We've had to replace it once before - couple of years ago. A friend apparently "RESET CMOS" after that - but would like to do it ourselves this time, if you would be so kind as to tell us how!

More info please?

We're running Windows 97 / Pentium II. 

Please help!


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

A couple of ways to reset it, there should be a jumper on the motherboard, or pull the battery out for about 45 min...


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

First you must determine what CPU you have - there is no PIII 366Mhz CPU. Once you find that out the EXT CLOCK needs to be changed to either 100 or 133 depending on the CPU and possibly the MULTIPLIER FACTOR needs to changed as well. The speed of the CPU is marked on the CPU.


----------



## mkw1mkw1 (Jun 29, 2003)

I'll have to check the CPU mhz..... it's my Dad's 'puter, not mine, or I'd know these things!

You mean if we just leave the battery out for 45 minutes, then put a new one in, the CMOS will reset itself?

That would just be too easy!

Thanks for the responses.......will try to get more info.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

if you hold down the insert key as you boot it should get you into the bios allowing you to reset the cpu speed


----------



## mkw1mkw1 (Jun 29, 2003)

OK... we're running Pentium II MMX CPU 233 MHZ

So after we replace the CMOS battery, what do we do???
Please be as specific as you can, we're not very smart with these things!

Thanks!


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

to start with go into the bios and load default settings


----------

